# Harry Gregson Williams's Midi Keyboard



## novicecomposer (Jan 17, 2015)

Anyone recognizing what he is using here? 

https://www.facebook.com/13725844020/ph ... =1&theater

Having difficulty finding a good keyboard myself, I wonder what the big guys are using.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Jan 17, 2015)

Korg Triton, although thats a few years old it could be something different now.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwcEPqtLRyY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOPrllTPlpk

Try out Nektar Panorama if you can or look for something older & used on craigslist.


----------



## zolhof (Jan 17, 2015)

Korg Triton Le 88 

The Trinity and Triton non-Le have a ribbon controller below the joystick.


----------



## JBZeon (Jan 17, 2015)

Its a korg Triton LE 88 Keys, but you will not find one in good condition.


----------



## milesito (Jan 17, 2015)

What midi controller does he have to the left.


----------



## Mike Marino (Jan 17, 2015)

Sportin' a flip phone in that pic as well.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jan 17, 2015)

milesito @ Sun 18 Jan said:


> What midi controller does he have to the left.



Peavey PC-1600x


----------



## novicecomposer (Jan 17, 2015)

thanks guys


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 17, 2015)

Novicecomposer, not sure what the big guys are using but if you play piano you'll most likely want a weighted 88-keys. That just limited your selection to less than a handful, so go check those out. I find having a mod wheel invaluable, and that limits the selection even further. I'm using a Yamaha S90ES which isn't bad compromise of features. The downside is the price as you'll be paying for a soundengine you'll likely not use.

Its rather amazing that the hardware manufacturers have not addressed the virtual keyboard market in all these years. I guess, we're just a small group.


----------



## novicecomposer (Jan 17, 2015)

Yes... I don't want any of those knobs, colorful LCD screens, builtin sounds, an army of ugly buttons, etc. I just need a great piano feel with 88 keys and a mod wheel. 

Couldn't find any so far. Hard to live as a minimalist in this world.


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 18, 2015)

I'd take a look at the Kawaii VPC1. No mod wheel, but many people say it has a very nice keyboard.


----------



## PeterKorcek (Jan 18, 2015)

Doepfer LMK


----------



## Rctec (Jan 18, 2015)

Most of us at Remote use Doephers. Since so many keyboard mechanisms are made by avatar and just re-branded, we like what Dieter did: simple, reliable design with all the controls you'd want. And when you break one, they are easy to replace.
-Hz-


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 18, 2015)

Takeaways from this thread - 

1) Hans is certainly one of the big guys, but I do have more stars.

2) A good avatar gets you top attention fast.
(note to self - get a better avatar).


----------



## samphony (Jan 18, 2015)

Rctec @ Sun Jan 18 said:


> Most of us at Remote use Doephers. Since so many keyboard mechanisms are made by avatar and just re-branded, we like what Dieter did: simple, reliable design with all the controls you'd want. And when you break one, they are easy to replace.
> -Hz-



Same here


----------



## Vision (Jan 18, 2015)

synergy543 @ Sun Jan 18 said:


> Novicecomposer, not sure what the big guys are using but if you play piano you'll most likely want a weighted 88-keys. That just limited your selection to less than a handful, so go check those out. I find having a mod wheel invaluable, and that limits the selection even further. I'm using a Yamaha S90ES which isn't bad compromise of features. The downside is the price as you'll be paying for a soundengine you'll likely not use.
> 
> Its rather amazing that the hardware manufacturers have not addressed the virtual keyboard market in all these years. I guess, we're just a small group.



I bought an S90ES about 5 years ago. Mod wheels, sliders, and integrated breath controller jack for my Bc3a came in handy. I personally don't like the action much though. Seems too sluggish to me, not enough bounce.


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 18, 2015)

Vision @ Sun Jan 18 said:


> I bought an S90ES about 5 years ago. Mod wheels, sliders, and integrated breath controller jack for my Bc3a came in handy. I personally don't like the action much though. Seems too sluggish to me, not enough bounce.


Yes I agree, the S90ES action is a bit sluggish on fast repeated notes. I haven't had a chance to try other keyboards though, so I don't know how they compare.


----------



## AC986 (Jan 19, 2015)

When you guys play fast repeated notes, how do you play them?


----------



## evilantal (Jan 19, 2015)

Rctec @ Sun Jan 18 said:


> Most of us at Remote use Doephers. Since so many keyboard mechanisms are made by avatar and just re-branded, we like what Dieter did: simple, reliable design with all the controls you'd want. And when you break one, they are easy to replace.
> -Hz-



Would that be Fatar? And yes those keybeds are great. I use a Kawai ES100, also Fatar keybed but no mod wheel (but I have a second 61-key controller)


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Jan 19, 2015)

You can also watch your local Craigslist for a great bargain if you have some patience there often sold very low. Kurzweil, Yamaha, Roland, Peavey, Kawai, etc.


----------



## Harry (Jan 28, 2015)

Jdiggity1 @ Sun Jan 18 said:


> milesito @ Sun 18 Jan said:
> 
> 
> > What midi controller does he have to the left.
> ...



That Peavey is really old. I've been searching unsuccesfully for a good 88 key weighted midi controller with sliders etc to control midi cc and soft synth paremeters. If I get a 88 key controller without sliders + a seperate controller for that (like that old Peavey), what would be a good modern-day alternative to that Peavey?


----------



## Simon Ravn (Feb 1, 2015)

Can you get a Doepher without the (stupid - for studio use) built-in flightcase? Or is that something you have to live with?

Any other recommendations from people like Hans would be great, because I have been looking for a 88 key keyboard to replace my Novation SL for over a year, and just don't have any luck yet. Of course I am willing to use a separate controller for buttons/sliders etc.


----------



## Markus S (Feb 1, 2015)

You know that you are getting old when you want to recommend your keyboard and realize it's not in production anymore.

Here is what I would replace it with : M-Audio Oxygen 88


----------



## Jan_S (Feb 1, 2015)

The doepfer controller are sold without case as well.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Feb 1, 2015)

Jan_S @ Sun Feb 01 said:


> The doepfer controller are sold without case as well.



So... can you just take it out of the case and all looks and works fine? I see no option to buy it without.


----------



## Ozymandias (Feb 1, 2015)

The popularity of Doepfer boards with top-end folks is surprising considering the mediocrity of Fatar actions. Compactness and replace-ability must ultimately win over quality for many composers.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Feb 1, 2015)

I read good and bad about the Doepfers as well, just browsing around the net. I just like the idea of a simple controller with two big wheels. Pretty much all controllers I look at either seem to have been made too cheap, with bad keys, or they have very small wheels, small (useless) sliders, or weighted keys (like the AKAI MPK88 which looks really great - I just can't use weighted keys since the action is slower). There's always something wrong with them. Basically they try too much or too little/too bad.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Harry @ Wed 28 Jan said:


> Jdiggity1 @ Sun Jan 18 said:
> 
> 
> > milesito @ Sun 18 Jan said:
> ...



The Peavey PC-1600x 

It has stood the test of time, proving that its quality surpasses any modern-day equivalent.

But, there are a few newer (but not necessarily better) alternatives. Such as the CME Bitstream 3X, Behringer X-Touch, Nektar Panorama, and the Novation SLII Zero, as well as offerings from JL Cooper, and Livid Instruments. Buy one second-hand and test it out for a couple weeks. If you don't like it, sell it to make your money back, and try a different one.


----------

